# tie rod ends for 2001 frontier 2.4L 2wd



## archangel74 (Apr 11, 2007)

So I stopped off for an alignment (lifetime alignment package) after having a rather bumpy ride lately that tire rotation, balance, and new shocks didn't fix. The guy said my tie rod ends (outer) were loose, and should be replaced. He called around, and noone had them in stock, but he could order them.

I went over to the Nissan dealer across the street for them to double check and see if they had any in stock, and they didn't. They said for my truck setup, that you can't just order a new set of tie rod ends, and that Nissan changed the setup and the only thing they can order is a whole new steering setup for $300 a side! So I went back to the tire place and let them order the parts (this was before I realized that the outer tie rod ends are easy to get to, right in front of the wheel). 

The parts came in (plan ol Duralast ES4045) which didn't fit. It was kind of obvious. The part they ordered is an L shaped tie rod end, while the actual one on my truck is shaped more like a P, like a trap under a faucet. 

So, am I stuck with the $300 (times two, plus 3 hours labor unless I like redoing my steering) replacement kits (like at http://www2.partstrain.com/products...1~NISSAN~FRONTIER~4~2-dot-4~PUP-FRT-001.html), or does anyone know where I can get the original style (and/or part number so I can find locally)?

It's a 2001 Frontier, 2.4L, Automatic, 2wd (RWD)

Thanks

archangel74


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

from Nissan you can not buy just the tie rod (or the ends) they changed the whole steering linkage setup. This part number 48500-3S121 is both tie rods and the center link!
it runs about $295.20 (dealer list) but I found it for $221.40 (oem part) so dont let them sell you tie rods for $300ea !!
Hope that helps you in your quest!


----------



## archangel74 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not quite yet... 
the quest is to find tie rod ends in the older style and not have to pay $600 for a couple of $40 pieces. I'm hoping that someone knows of one of the parts makers that still carries the old style, and what that model number might be so I can hunt it down


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its $220 for the whole linkage set up! They must have stopped making the old style for a reason.... I guess it comes down to how long you want to look for something your probably not going to find! but good luck!


----------



## archangel74 (Apr 11, 2007)

You're right, I'd only need one. Dealer must not have read it that carefully, and neither did I. Where did you find that price? I keep finding $297.

I think I found it though! This is the bend I was talking about---not a straight tie rod end, but with a bend-- Select Your Part | DriveWire.com, Nissan Parts 1998 Frontier 2WD 4-cyl. Nissan Tie Rod End, and I suspect Amazon.com: Japan Tie Rod End - 98-00 Nissan Frontier 4WD 4-cyl. KA24DE: Automotive

Thought I'd post them since someday someone else might want to find them. It's apparently for the paralellogram steering in old RWD trucks, and it's a different setup in the 4x4's and some of the newer 4x2's.

Thanks!


----------

